# free? thanks



## Ruffy (Sep 5, 2011)

my buddies dont know what i do. but they, 2 different growers give me a garbage bag full of there crap, trim. i have to go threw the bags and take out stock, after rubbin threw my fingers and fan leaves & trim. the other guy dont give me tree, lol this is allright!
 the strains are brain punch & nuken x mighty might. when im done in a few weeks ill post pics of the results.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2011)

in a few weeks?....how ya makeing the Hash?


take care and be safe


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 6, 2011)

i only got 1 bag out 3 big garbage bags. i work alot these days and dont care to do it all now, so when im done in  a few weeks ill post results


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Sep 6, 2011)

ok we will be waitin !


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 9, 2011)

ok here are some pics. my frikin cat ate a whole in my 25micron bag:holysheep: so i use a sham wow to filter lol


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 11, 2011)

hey 4u heres a update buddy from 2 rounds of grocery bags almost full ( no weight takin)  i got 2- 5 gram chunks and some more drying look about 8 grams. i still have 2 more grocery bags and then more on the way tomorrow, 2-3 garbage bags,lol


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 11, 2011)

*drool*


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 11, 2011)

sham wow?!? really? haha. Was thinking to buy some bags, but I gots me some sham wows! HAhahaha


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 11, 2011)

ya after a bit it clogs soo bad, long time to drain. but it will collect everything!! then dont ring it out, freeze it good then scrap off the hash let  it dry. i wont use more than a work bag  & a 25mic ussally


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2011)

:ciao:   *Ruffy  
*

looks great:aok:




Happy Smoking my friend

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 30, 2011)

ok @ the end of my bubble hash work. 2 oz of mixed bubble. first pic is from 1 shopping bag of trim, 2 seperate mixes. 2nd pic is some mixes drying. 3rd pic is the finished balls,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2011)

:stoned:


well Done my friend...now PAssme some that Bubble


----------



## Irish (Oct 1, 2011)

very nice run ruffy. i have everything set for a run soon too. just gotta get up the ambition and do it. happy toking man...peace...


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 1, 2011)

i still have another half grocery bag & i took down my outdoor early so i have that trim & popcorn also.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice job Ruff   That's some good lookin butter there. How long do you dry and/or cure yours? I made some back in the summer but it got smoked up before it could cure. Does it even need to cure?


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 7, 2011)

hey h.p hows it going?
 really i dont know if it really cures. it gets darker and a little harder, nice & beige on the inside.
also from the half grocery bag i got another 18g. i mixed 3 times & i use a plastering mixer bit on a 18v cordless.
 i dry from bag for 3 days, then i ball it all up and make hand firm discs / bricks. then let sit out like that for 1-2 weeks (dep on thickness) then i throw in sealed container in fridge.
in the pic above, the 1 on scale that looks like ****, i left to dry to long before forming. i couldnt get it to fully bind again, even with heat. so i brick up early & leave


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 7, 2011)

Man!! 18grams from a half grocery bag? That must be some good trim. I wish I could fall into a nice haul like that


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 8, 2011)

Stoked reading this Ruffy. I'm one and a 1/3 plants trimmed, and have around a grocery bag + some in the freezer so far. The 2nd plant that I just started the 1/3 of trimming today is going to contribute great for hash! I literally had to scrape the scissor hash every branch or two cause it kept gumming up. My GDP. Super frosty trim.


----------

